# South Eastern Pa Guys! Looking for subs



## edemurat (Oct 10, 2018)

Penn Outdoor Services is seeking qualified sub-contractors to service our commercial properties for the 2018-2019 season; Chester,Bucks, Montgomery and Delaware counties. 

We are looking for contractors or organizations that possess the following equipment:
- Backhoes with Operators
- Wheel Loaders with Operators
- Plow Trucks (all sizes)
- Skid Loaders with Operators

Also looking for Labor and Operators!

We will gladly provide current sub-contractor references upon your request. The majority of our snow/seasonal subs have worked with us for several years. As we expand our snow operations we would love our business partners to grow with us! Please contact me today as our positions fill quickly - 610-312-6084.


----------



## Ededmister (Dec 14, 2017)

I’m located in Bucks County and looking for a steady gig. My number is(267) 249-5578 I have a plow truck.


----------

